# Breckenridge vs. Mammoth



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Spring riding in California is second to none. Hands down the best. If it isn't snowing, it's generally sunny and perfect corn conditions.

That said, this season is shaping up to be a La Nina season. Almost never a good season for California. Sorry guys. If it was El Nino like last season, I would have said go for Mammoth as those years favor Cali big time over the Breck area in Colorado. Summit County had a crappy season due to El Nino. Anyway, La Nina seems to favor Colorado a big more so if I had to bet on which place will probably be doing better, I'd say Colorado or Utah or the PNW.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Brecks flat, crowded, and windy go to Mammoth.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

My first out-west trips were to Breckenridge. I loved it, especially the access to the Peaks. That being said, that was 7 years ago. Unless I have a free place to stay, I'm not going back to Colorado, at least not to Summit. California and Utah are just two great places. I've not done Mammoth, but I have done the Tahoe region. Absolutely Spectacular!

Mammoth is about 95 miles down the ridge (much longer as a drive) so I can only assume the conditions are frequently delicious. Colorado might get better snow this year, but they've been hoping for better snow for a while now. Since you've never been riding in California, I say go for it!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Brecks flat, crowded, and windy go to Mammoth.


Hmm, are you being Honest or just trying to redirect the crowds :laughwhich also gather at Mammoth.)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Colorado might get better snow this year, but they've been hoping for better snow for a while now.


Ummm, awhile? One season is awhile? It's been solid for the previous ten years...


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

mammoth for sure. breck is cool and all but mammoth is unreal. even during a bad season at mammoth you're looking at a good amount of snow. fuck, this year they were open till the 4th of july. the people are nice, the mountain is ginormous and all in all its a beautiful place to be


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think a crappy year in California is always worse than a crappy year in Colorado. Tons of experience with both. Just my $0.02


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

The ski & board club is also going to Whitefish, MT the last weekend of February into the first week of March. I just learned about this trip today. Looks like a nice place. Skiable terrain is about 3000 acres but the vertical is about 1000 feet less than CO or CA. This trip is cheaper but also only 4 days versus 5-6 at Breck or Mammoth. Has anybody been to Whitefish that can compare it to CO or CA?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Whitefish is supposed to be pretty sweet and total vertical is waaaaay overrated. Again, a La Nina season would really favor Montana. Probably going to be pretty good up there. You won't have the problems with crowds that you would at Mammoth or Breck either. Much more remote up there.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Ummm, awhile? One season is awhile? It's been solid for the previous ten years...


I figured I'd take a little sh*t for that. My two trips to the Tahoe region killed my previous experiences (3 different years) in Colorado. That being said, I am a late-season visitor and the two California experiences were on the front-end and ass-end of the El Nino.

With Montana being in the mix, you might want consider that during the Little Girl Season.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i haven't been to either, but i personally would go with breck. there are a ton of other mountains in that area if you like a variety and like everyone said there will be better pow. i'm not sure if i will make my maiden voyage there this year or next- i'm currently saving for the plane ticket.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I will say it again Breck is flat, crowded, and windy go to Whitefish. Plus total vert doesn't mean shit Breck measures all the way down to town on the 4 o'clock run as part of its vertical offering, it's a frigging cat track to condo's and that's it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BA is right about the way Breck measures total very. Also, I'd like to get my hands on the tool they use to measure powder depth. According to it, I'd be tripping over my dick.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> BA is right about the way Breck measures total very. Also, I'd like to get my hands on the tool they use to measure powder depth. According to it, I'd be tripping over my dick.


That's measured up on 6 chair mid way where there's a huge wind drift.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That's measured up on 6 chair mid way where there's a huge wind drift.


That doesn't surprise me. I always told my buddies that they must know some stump on the mountain that the snow piles up behind and measure the depth there. :laugh:

Breck's pow always disappoints compared to what they report. It's the exact opposite of Loveland. Loveland will report 8" and you can spend most of the day riding in knee deep stuff.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Whitefish is sweet, I went there for 3 days in January and I dont think I waited in a lift line once, super low key town and if you get lucky with a powder day its fucking awesome, here was my last day


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Breck isn't that flat overall. If you ever saw the ant-hills with sno-cone ice they charge $60 to ride around here (NC), then I guarantee that you wouldn't complain about any Summit County resorts ever again.

Breck does get crowded, tho


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Breck isn't that flat overall. If you ever saw the ant-hills with sno-cone ice they charge $60 to ride around here (NC), then I guarantee that you wouldn't complain about any Summit County resorts ever again.
> 
> Breck does get crowded, tho


Breck is flat, windy, and crowded I live here I can tell you that from personal experience. Go to Mammoth or Montana.


----------

